# Viewfinder Meter Display turns off after 3 seconds!!! Help Please? :-\



## TulsaTog (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, our problem (My Dad and I) is the viewfinder meter display will dissappear after you push down the shutter button to autofocus. We need it to stay on longer, of course, I don't think anyone would want it to go away after 3 seconds. Our camera is a Canon 5 D Mark ii and we cannot find the menu or button that would adjust the settings so that the display in the viewfinder stays on longer. 

Hopefully someone has run into this problem....I hope. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2012)

I do not think you can make it stay on longer. This is the same for every DSLR I've had, and thats a lot. You can turn on the info display on the rear LCD, and look at exposure and settings on the top LCD. I'm not sure what you are trying to use the viewfinder display for, it is usually used to let you know what the settings for the image are, not to setup the camera.


----------



## TulsaTog (May 21, 2012)

It's a pain to tap the shutter button all the time to see the display info in the viewfinder because it's disappears so quickly. I guess they made it that way to save on the battery but it's annoying. Do Nikons do the same thing or is it just a Canon issue?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2012)

My D800 stays on for 7 or 8 seconds, thats definitely better. However, it does not display as much information, or at least, I can't easily decipher all of it yet.


----------



## TW (May 27, 2012)

For some reason, Canon only lets you set the Metering Timer for live view shooting, and not for standard VF shooting. I honestly cannot think of a plausible reason for this, other than keeping the menus short.


----------



## atvinyard (May 27, 2012)

If you press the button halfway and hold it, doesn't it stay on? No?


----------



## x1n30 (Jun 8, 2012)

atvinyard said:


> If you press the button halfway and hold it, doesn't it stay on? No?



Yeah, I'm pretty sure this is right. Works on a 60D in any case.


----------

